

Google LevelDB inspired compaction in Cassandra 1.0 - tjake
http://www.datastax.com/dev/blog/leveled-compaction-in-apache-cassandra

======
rbranson
LeveledCompactionStrategy is still a new piece of kit for Cassandra, and
probably should be used sparingly. If I've understood anything I've been told,
it's best fit is if the workload involves many random overwrites distributed
over a large set of rows & columns. It's also currently not concurrent, so if
nodes have high I/O throughput and many cores, it's even less likely to
perform as well as standard compaction.

~~~
jbellis
Sort of. (a) the times you want to dedicate more than one core to compaction
are rare, and (b) you can still use multiple cores within a compaction set.
I'll update the post with more details.

------
zcachorro
Wow.. it sounds very interesting..

